# Best method for remembering notes and or sight singing



## unpluged (May 7, 2018)

Hello everyone

I read a lot of ill informed information on the internet (specially on youtube where they claim to be vocal coaches and have had no former training them selfs) and programs that you purchase and download that give you some kind of quiz that will all in all teach you how to sight sing.

What I mean by this is if I was to read a piece of sheet music then how do I learn how to sing that exact same note and not be a semitone out! And on the other hand if I heard a note being played how could I learn which exact note it was.

I know there are musicians out there that can do all this but they have been practicing for many many year now. And my question is, are there exercises (apart from singing scales) and methods and ways to achieve all of this with out spending years picking it up slowly as you go along?

Thanks
UP


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I am self-taught, can't read key signatures, and follow music like a road map. If I have to learn a new piece of music I use a pitch pipe and a list of key signatures to determine the opening. I don't have much problem after that. The hardest thing for me to learn on my own is to read naturals against the key signature.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Are you wanting to develop perfect pitch? That's what it sounds like. I've seen those programs, but can't speak to their effectiveness. How old are you? There is some evidence that the older you get, the less likely you'll be able to develop it. Relative pitch, and the ability to sight sing takes practice, a thorough knowledge of scales, key sigs, and intervals. And a rock solid ability to read rhythms. Then it takes time and work. Join a choir! That's a great way to develop it. Teaches you to listen. There are many books that are loaded with songs of increasing difficulty just for this purpose, like Ottman's Music for Sight Singing.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I know very very few musicians that can do that, and I am not sure it is a necessary skill. A friend of mine is so endowed, and it seems to drive him crazy. The clarinet that is every so slightly wrongly intoned will give him fits. Bird songs that have a mix of actual musical pitches combined with other frequencies frustrate him. He calls it a curse.


----------



## id0ntmatter (May 8, 2018)

Try copying the notes into Musescore and then playing it over and over again. That's usually what I do.


----------



## unpluged (May 7, 2018)

id0ntmatter said:


> Try copying the notes into Musescore and then playing it over and over again. That's usually what I do.


Musescore? what is this?


----------



## id0ntmatter (May 8, 2018)

It's a program for composing music, but I use it to listen to pieces that don't have recordings by just copying the notes in the program. Just do a google search.


----------



## unpluged (May 7, 2018)

Is this what you ment? https://musescore.org/en
Is it free for the purpose we are talking about?
When you say just copy a note into the program; is that not the same as just listening to the same note for say 1/2 hour?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

unpluged said:


> Is this what you ment? https://musescore.org/en
> Is it free for the purpose we are talking about?
> When you say just copy a note into the program; is that not the same as just listening to the same note for say 1/2 hour?


MuseScore can play back notes for you. And yes, it is free to download. Alas, to the best of my knowledge, perfect pitch cannot be acquired past age ten or so.


----------



## BCsopranoTC (May 13, 2018)

After singing for decades and a couple degrees in vocal performance, I have found that I can "feel" about where certain pitches rest in my voice. However, if I have a cold, I have to make adjustments.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BCsopranoTC said:


> After singing for decades and a couple degrees in vocal performance, I have found that I can "feel" about where certain pitches rest in my voice. However, if I have a cold, I have to make adjustments.


And you are a professional?


----------

